# GoFundMe for Simo



## Yakamaru (Jan 4, 2019)

I am pretty sure the cat is out of the bag already considering his postings about it in the Last Post Wins thread, so I might as well make a thread about it. The idea is not mine, and I have no intention of taking any credit for it. Quite frankly I don't give a crap if I get banned for this, but it's for a worthy cause.

@Simo is in need of _*your*_ help, and I have every intention of doing whatever I can to help. 

www.gofundme.com: Click here to support Help a fellow fur get on his feet! organized by Calvin Rolf
A GoFundMe have been made for supporting our resident mischievous skunk in preventing him from getting evicted from his current residence. 

I am asking everyone on the forum, and if you are able, to donate in support for our resident skunk. 

Any help is appreciated, even if it's just spreading the word. Simo have given us so much, and it's about time we give something back!


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Jan 4, 2019)

I really hope this helps. While I’m unable to donate at this moment, I spread the word to a couple people.  We’re here for you! <3


----------



## Guifrog (Jan 4, 2019)

Just donated. I'm so glad I've made an international card, since there's no Paypal option. Didn't have much available and am not sure how Simo will receive this, but thank you for this Yaka.


----------



## AppleButt (Jan 4, 2019)

Done.

Commenting to keep this thread alive, and I’ll be contacting one of my friends to see if he will donate as well.

Lots of hugs @Simo.  We love you.


----------



## Aznig (Jan 4, 2019)

Thank you to everybody who has donated! Every little bit helps. Spread the word! Simo has always been here to make us smile, laugh, and give us naughty furs our spankings ;3 it’s the least we can do for him in return.

We love you @Simo 




Guifrog said:


> Just donated. I'm so glad I've made an international card, since there's no Paypal option. Didn't have much available and am not sure how Simo will receive this, but thank you for this Yaka.



The money received will be transferred to Simo’s preferred payment account. Thank you sincerely for donating.


----------



## Simo (Jan 4, 2019)

Thanks, everyone. On the phone with some relatives but will report back, soon as I can.

*hugs all*


----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 4, 2019)

I had no idea Simo was in such a sought spot. I just looked into it and its...harsh.
This is really cool of you to do! Simo is normally really fun upbeat and cheerful so seeing him in pain and in such dire straights was shocking and scary. He doesnt deserve to be hurting so bad. It's so awesome you're doing this for him!


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 4, 2019)

*spanks the donate button*


----------



## Guifrog (Jan 4, 2019)

Aznig said:


> The money received will be transferred to Simo’s preferred payment account. Thank you sincerely for donating.


Oh I meant emotionally speaking. There's a weird feeling of uneasiness, but the urge to help spoke so much louder. I hope it does him the best possible


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 4, 2019)

Oh. I have an update for you all. 

As a result of using any social media and networks I have available, I may have a lead on a friend's family who live in Baltimore. They _*may*_ have some possible leads on places for Simo to stay, but don't get your hopes up just yet. We still need to find out if they actually have any potential places for Simo to stay. 

Key word here though: _*May*_. I do not want to give any false hope, hence why I want to put proper emphasis on that word. 

I want to explore every nook and cranny that we have available to us, and see what options we have. 

Because, lets face it: This forum would be a whole lot more.. Empty, if our skunk were no longer here with his shenanigans.


----------



## PercyD (Jan 4, 2019)

Oh no! I'm sorry to hear about this. >:

I can't give money, but maybe I can do a charity stream?


----------



## Aznig (Jan 4, 2019)

Guifrog said:


> Oh I meant emotionally speaking. There's a weird feeling of uneasiness, but the urge to help spoke so much louder. I hope it does him the best possible



Ahh I understand now! Sorry for misreading! 


Thanks again everyone! It is touching to see everyone coming together like this.


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 4, 2019)

I too are unable to donate at the moment, but seeing this being set up has given me tears of joy!
This really is a very worthy cause. I don't have the words to describe what such a good deed this is, and how deserving Simo is!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 4, 2019)

Donated. I'm not fond of giving out my name, though.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 4, 2019)

PercyD said:


> Oh no! I'm sorry to hear about this. >:
> 
> I can't give money, but maybe I can do a charity stream?


Everything helps, love. Even if you can't donate, spreading the word helps.



Ravofox said:


> I too are unable to donate at the moment, but seeing this being set up has given me tears of joy!
> This really is a very worthy cause. I don't have the words to describe what such a good deed this is, and how deserving Simo is!


I only followed up on an idea someone else had.



Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Donated. I'm not fond of giving out my name, though.


You can make an anonymous donation and hide it for everyone else but the one who made the crowdfunder.

And I am pretty sure you can use your name from here on FAF too.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jan 5, 2019)

Happy Birthday, Simo <3


----------



## Zenoth (Jan 5, 2019)

Keep your chin up @Simo we got you buddy


----------



## Simo (Jan 5, 2019)

Thanks, all....I do try to hide my dark aspects, I guess, and focus on making things happy? Hard to phrase, as my mind is still so scattered, pondering this all.

But thank you, all. very much.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 5, 2019)

Simo said:


> Thanks, all....I do try to hide my dark aspects, I guess, and focus on making things happy? Hard to phrase, as my mind is still so scattered, pondering this all.
> 
> But thank you, all. very much.


I'd donate too, but the idea's kinda not even 3 hours old, so I have no option but to wait until I can do my part in this as well.

$500 is our goal, as we don't exactly know how much you need in order to be able to prevent being evicted. 

But know this: You've touched people's hearts a lot more than some would like to admit. And we want to give back to you for being such a positive force on the forum. This is a proper tangible way of showing affection and support.

Also, as I was typing this:





Goal have been achieved, and it's not even been 6 hours yet. Holy mother of..


----------



## Simo (Jan 5, 2019)

oh, geeez, i dunno what to say

thanks, everyone

and may there be perhaps, more fun, more mischief, more peace


----------



## Aznig (Jan 5, 2019)

I’m actually going to cry, I’m so touched we’ve hit this goal already. Within just three hours. This community is a blessing. Thank you all so much for everything you’ve given. 

*hugs* @Simo 
Take the time you need to rest and relax. We’re all rooting for ya!


----------



## Simo (Jan 5, 2019)

Aznig said:


> I’m actually going to cry,



Me, too, in a good way, thanks, again


----------



## PercyD (Jan 5, 2019)

ouo Simo goes on to spank another day-


----------



## Simo (Jan 5, 2019)

If I can, I wanna pay this back, in a way: my idea is teaching adults who don't know how to read, to read. I can only think, how hard, that can be. If I do not have money, I have words, actions, deeds, and life, still. I hope I can see this happen, and at least help one person.


----------



## AppleButt (Jan 5, 2019)

Bless all of y'all for helping, Simo.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 5, 2019)

I am at a loss for words. I expected this crowd funder to go for a couple of days before we would hit the goal. I know that Furries are decently more generous, but this? This completely blew my mind.

With this.. With this, we can help a fellow fur whom a lot of us love and care about out of a dire situation. 

I thank you all for donating. I thank you from the bottom of my heart. This wouldn't be possible if it weren't for your help. I suppose a few tears wouldn't hurt..


----------



## Ramjet (Jan 5, 2019)

Sent what I could...

Good luck Simo


----------



## PercyD (Jan 5, 2019)

Simo said:


> If I can, I wanna pay this back, in a way: my idea is teaching adults who don't know how to read, to read. I can only think, how hard, that can be. If I do not have money, I have words, actions, deeds, and life, still. I hope I can see this happen, and at least help one person.


Adult literacy is very nobel cause! It's literally a class barrier in some cases, and people don't think of it because we're smack dab in the information age. It's hard to maneuver without being able to read.
And even then, a lot of adults don't know how to read because of learning disabilities that were never rectified when they were younger ( example: various forms of dyslexia).


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 5, 2019)

This is by far the most beautiful thing I have seen in the fandom. Good luck @Simo


----------



## furryswag (Jan 5, 2019)

I can throw a little in. Good luck @Simo


----------



## Simo (Jan 5, 2019)

Still, an English major with poor grammar.....I'll do my best, to give back. Sleepy now, well.


----------



## Simo (Jan 5, 2019)

here


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 5, 2019)

Simo said:


> Still, an English major with poor grammar.....I'll do my best, to give back. Sleepy now, well.



Sleep tight Simo, you deserve it!! <3


----------



## Simo (Jan 5, 2019)

hay ravo

love ya


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 5, 2019)

Simo said:


> hay ravo
> 
> love ya



love ya buddy! Good luck with everything


----------



## Mewmento (Jan 5, 2019)

Do all the good things. :3 

Happy it was a success.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 5, 2019)

Simo said:


> Still, an English major with poor grammar.....I'll do my best, to give back. Sleepy now, well.


Well, this place just won't be the same without you, Simo. You're the kindest and friendliest person I have ever known, and I'll be damned if I let you go without at the very least looking into any potential options we have. 

You're one of the brightest stars here. Your heart is in the right place, and this is our message to you: You're an amazing person, so keep at it. 

We don't often see eye to eye on a plethora of issues, that is a fact. But I have no intention of letting a difference of opinion get in the way of our humanity, caring for another human being. Because without our humanity.. What are we?

I also don't know how to properly explain to a pet how their owner is no longer with us.


----------



## Paolite (Jan 5, 2019)

I wish I could really help, but university + no job is a bad combination 

Still I'm glad the Fund was a success. Simo, you're a great guy and it's always nice to have you around. I hope all your problems finish soon and you can enjoy your live.


----------



## Tyno (Jan 5, 2019)

I may not be old enough to actually pay money but i can try and promote this. Is that fine?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 5, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> I may not be old enough to actually pay money but i can try and promote this. Is that fine?


By all means, man. Networking is important, and the more people know, the better. 

Just being here showing support helps on an emotional level.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 5, 2019)

Good to see people helping out! I would say, please don't be shy about leaving it open a while even though the initial target has been reached.  
It'd be good to see our mischevious skunk back on a more stable footing, so I wish you luck, Simo.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 5, 2019)

I spread the word on as many discord servers I could who have people who know Simo. I want us to reach far past the $500 goal. A person as kind and friendly as Simo should never have to worry about money ever again.


----------



## Aznig (Jan 5, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> Good to see people helping out! I would say, please don't be shy about leaving it open a while even though the initial target has been reached.
> It'd be good to see our mischevious skunk back on a more stable footing, so I wish you luck, Simo.



It’ll definitely be left open for as long as possible! Thank you Massan <3


----------



## Jarren (Jan 5, 2019)

Simo said:


> my idea is teaching adults who don't know how to read, to read.


Hmmm... How would one advertise this service to the people who need it most of they can't read the ads...? XD

On a more serious note, that's actually a really noble goal of yours. I can only imagine how much of a handicap it must be to not be able to do something as... Universal as reading in today's world. I feel like you could help a lot of people that way.

Keep your head up, @Simo  , you've got a lot of folks here who care about you.


----------



## Marcl (Jan 5, 2019)

That's a great initiative and it's amazing how much you all managed to help. I managed to give a little bit by myself.

Take cake @Simo


----------



## Simo (Jan 5, 2019)

Again thanks! Your're so special to me.....


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Jan 5, 2019)

I would like to support Simo, but I don't like using sites like gofundme which take personal info and cut into the donations with fees.

Is there a way I could get some money to you directly, @Simo ? And best of luck to you. You are a great person and just a wonderful presence to be around.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 5, 2019)

When I saw this at 6am this morning I had a good little cry. We Love You @Simo !!!! AWOOOO!!


----------



## AppleButt (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## TR273 (Jan 5, 2019)

Just got back in, I've sent what I can.  Good luck @Simo.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 5, 2019)

THIS is a good dose of pawsitivity!!


----------



## Jarren (Jan 5, 2019)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> THIS is a good dose of pawsitivity!!


Very


----------



## BlueGrrr (Jan 6, 2019)

No skunks left behind! <3


----------



## Foxy Emy (Jan 6, 2019)

Finally got around to sending what I can. Much love and warmth to my favorite, spank happy, skunk! ^w^


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 7, 2019)

Well, the crowdfunder is now up to $910. Jeeeesus.


----------



## Simo (Jan 8, 2019)

I just wanna say thanks.

This, that party, no party no God:

Thank you all. 

In my mind God cares.....its just hard.


----------



## PercyD (Jan 8, 2019)

Acts of kindness like these warms the heart. You're gonna be just fine, Simo~. c:
A lot of people have your back.


----------



## Keefur (Jan 8, 2019)

BlueGrrr said:


> No skunks left behind! <3


You just HAD to say the words SKUNK and BEHIND in the same sentence, didn't you?


----------



## Keefur (Jan 8, 2019)

Simo... If you have to have a place to go, hit me up.  We have room, but I'm in Memphis.  We have been looking for a paying roomie, but we can let that slide until you get solid again.  Just an option bro.


----------



## Simo (Jan 8, 2019)

Aw, yo 'ol cutie

But as a Jew: consider God

He's not so bad

I jest, of course, but thanks to all who helped.


----------



## Simo (Jan 8, 2019)

thank you

thank you all

foxes, wolves, cats thank you


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 8, 2019)

Simo said:


> thank you
> 
> thank you all
> 
> foxes, wolves, cats thank you



I see prey didn't come up on your list, a sign your switching sides in predators vs prey?

But really, anything to help a friend!


----------



## Simo (Jan 8, 2019)

_"Ravo is fair and balanced, the most watched and most trusted!"_
He is.


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 8, 2019)

Simo said:


> _"Ravo is fair and balanced, the most watched and most trusted!"_
> He is.



Aww, thankies!! That's very sweet! 

As per one of your earlier signitures, I hope we can all achieve skunkiness, and if not you can always thrust it upon us


----------



## Foxy Emy (Jan 8, 2019)

It is no problem Simo. Just happy to help.


----------



## TR273 (Jan 8, 2019)

Simo said:


> thank you
> 
> thank you all
> 
> foxes, wolves, cats thank you


You're Welcome, happy to help.


----------



## Simo (Jan 8, 2019)

Do not worry, I will not start a Skunk Cult....yet.....just a new hollow log/place to sleep. Also, The display here is all odd: I can't see avis and such. Anyone else getting this? (On Chrome, at least)


----------



## Jarren (Jan 8, 2019)

Simo said:


> Do not worry, I will not start a Skunk Cult....yet.....just a new hollow log/place to sleep. Also, The display here is all odd: I can't see avis and such. Anyone else getting this? (On Chrome, at least)


Nope. Things are working fine on my end.
Also, why settle for a hollow log? Go for a full hollowed out tree!


----------



## Simo (Jan 8, 2019)

OK, I'll look into a tree!

Odd, Display on this site is all off...as in, I can't see many avatars, many glitches. Will restart the computer, and see, what happens, try a different browser...


----------



## Simo (Jan 8, 2019)

OK, Firefox is fine...this confirms my conspiracy theory, that Google is evil...and now they are on to me...and messing with my browsers, even


----------



## Foxy Emy (Jan 8, 2019)

Simo said:


> Do not worry, I will not start a Skunk Cult....yet.....just a new hollow log/place to sleep. Also, The display here is all odd: I can't see avis and such. Anyone else getting this? (On Chrome, at least)



My lysdexic brain read that as "hollow leg" and I immediately thought of this:


----------



## David Drake (Jan 9, 2019)

Wow, looks like I missed an epic here. Throwing my emotional support fully behind you even though I have no financial support to give.


----------



## MyMonkeyLife (Jan 9, 2019)

I missed a lot while I was gone...

With just the title alone, that got me a bit worried because I thought it was a medical emergency. That being said, I would donate if I could, but I'm still unemployed, and lack income.

On further notice, I'm glad that you were able to reach your goal, still though... I will be hoping for the best when it comes to your situation @Simo


----------



## JinxiFox (Jan 9, 2019)

I can donate on Friday when I get paid from this last freelance gig. Hang in there Simo!


----------



## Simo (Jan 10, 2019)

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone, again. 

I just updated my Paypal account information; had not used it in some time, so wanted to make sure all that was in order. Now, to figure out, how things work form here! I am a bit of an analog skunk, living in a digital age.

And so, in other news: it appears we have till Jan 31 to find a place, and so, have been looking and making some calls, but am gonna have to stay on the ball...now, to figure out, what to do next, here, as I have never had anyone set anything like this up, for me. : ) 

*hugs to all who gave kind words or what help they could*

~Simo


----------



## Foxy Emy (Jan 10, 2019)

Simo said:


> Just wanted to say thanks to everyone, again.
> 
> I just updated my Paypal account information; had not used it in some time, so wanted to make sure all that was in order. Now, to figure out, how things work form here! I am a bit of an analog skunk, living in a digital age.
> 
> ...



You are past the tripple zero mark! ^w^

This warms my heart so much...


----------



## VileTypos (Jan 10, 2019)

Aw, this is so heartwarming! Faith in humanity restored, lol. But for real, I'm so glad to see you're finding a place to stay, @Simo. *hugz*


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 10, 2019)

4 digits. Well then. I think a certain skunk is going to be happy. xD


----------



## Izzy4895 (Jan 10, 2019)

I have been unable to donate (I will need some dental work done), but I am pleased the skunk has received some uplifting help. It’s good to know things are moving forward for you, Simo.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## Foxy Emy (Jan 14, 2019)

Because... Skunks.



Spoiler: Steam Skunk











Spoiler: CyberSkunk


----------



## Simo (Jan 19, 2019)

I'd like to take some time, to thank everyone, who helped, in any way, kind words or anything. I think we'll be ok, gonna be tight, but have faith in life. I'm happy that those with which I may have tussled, and not, we managed to get on, and live. This is love. And I hope to help others, one day.


----------



## Aznig (Jan 19, 2019)

Simo said:


> I'd like to take some time, to thank everyone, who helped, in any way, kind words or anything. I think we'll be ok, gonna be tight, but have faith in life. I'm happy that those with which I may have tussled, and not, we managed to get on, and live. This is love. And I hope to help others, one day.



We love you Simo! Keep on pushing through and being your wonderful, skunky self!


----------



## Troj (Jan 19, 2019)

I'm sorry I was late to this party, but wishing you the best of luck, Simo. Let us know if you need anything else.


----------



## Simo (Jan 21, 2019)

Just to say: I think we found a new place, today. Was cold and windy, but I gotta thank all you again. Anyfur, coming to Baltimore, look me up, we'll have coffee, or a beer! But I think we're gonna be just fine.....................well....shared house, butt still!

Thanks y'all






Means a lot to me, I hope I can pay this back one day.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 21, 2019)

Simo said:


> Just to say: I think we found a new place, today. Was cold and windy, but I gotta thank all you again. Anyfur, coming to Baltimore, look me up, we'll have coffee, or a beer! But I think we're gonna be just fine.....................well....shared house, butt still!
> 
> Thanks y'all
> 
> ...


Glad things are looking up 
Best of luck man and if I ever go to Baltimore I'll make sure to remember that ^^


----------



## Simo (Jan 21, 2019)

Thanks, it can be a hard place.






....and it is like this.


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 22, 2019)

Simo said:


> Just to say: I think we found a new place, today. Was cold and windy, but I gotta thank all you again. Anyfur, coming to Baltimore, look me up, we'll have coffee, or a beer! But I think we're gonna be just fine.....................well....shared house, butt still!
> 
> Thanks y'all
> 
> ...



Oh my!!! That's fantastic news Simo!!!!

Hope you can rest those sore paws now!!

Super duper best luck to you!!! *hugs*


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 22, 2019)

Simo said:


> Just to say: I think we found a new place, today. Was cold and windy, but I gotta thank all you again. Anyfur, coming to Baltimore, look me up, we'll have coffee, or a beer! But I think we're gonna be just fine.....................well....shared house, butt still!
> 
> Thanks y'all
> 
> ...


Glad to hear the donations helped out, Simo.


----------



## Marcl (Jan 22, 2019)

Simo said:


> Just to say: I think we found a new place, today. Was cold and windy, but I gotta thank all you again. Anyfur, coming to Baltimore, look me up, we'll have coffee, or a beer! But I think we're gonna be just fine.....................well....shared house, butt still!
> 
> Thanks y'all
> 
> ...


Great to hear you found a place


----------

